# Summer Slaughter lineup announced



## Andii (Apr 15, 2010)

DECAPITATED
THE FACELESS
ALL SHALL PERISH
THE RED CHORD
VEIL OF MAYA
CEPHALIC CARNAGE
DECREPIT BIRTH
CARNIFEX
ANIMALS AS LEADERS
VITAL REMAINS

I'm going!* 
*http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/04/15/summer-slaughter-lineup-announced/


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 15, 2010)

lineup is full of win


----------



## FretWizard88 (Apr 15, 2010)

I pretty much just pooped in my pants when I saw that The Faceless were playing. Animals as Leaders and the Red Chord just add to the WIN.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2010)

I am there.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 16, 2010)

I WILL be there.


----------



## Thep (Apr 16, 2010)

Decapitated, Decrepit Birth, Vital Remains....I'm not sure if its worth sitting through the other bands.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, I missed this the first time.

ANIMALS AS FUCKING LEADERS is on SS? AWESOME. Great band, but a VERY odd addition to a tour with Decapitated, and Vital Remains. Wonder how many faggot scene kids (ie most young carnifex fans) will talk shit on Tosin?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 16, 2010)

The Red Chord alone is enough to get excited about. Great live band, and now they have Mike Juastain back! And then there's Decapitated, ASP, faceless, Decrepit birth. If I go to any show this year, it'll be this one.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 16, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> The Red Chord alone is enough to get excited about. Great live band, and now they have Mike Juastain back! And then there's Decapitated, ASP, faceless, Decrepit birth. If I go to any show this year, it'll be this one.


 

I could really give a shit less about All Shall Perish anymore. Their first album was ok, The Price of Existance was badass at times, and kinda lame at other times, and the new one is just a wank fest. Sounded to me like they tried to put as many sweeps as possible into EVERY riff.

I'd kill to see The Faceless and the Red Chord though. And honestly, what death metal fan doesn't want to see Vital Remains, Decapitated, Decrepit Birth, and Cephalic Carnage?

Veil of Maya....eh, I'm still on the fence with them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Waits impatiently for dates to be posted.*



infinitycomplex said:


> Wonder how many faggot scene kids (ie most young carnifex fans) will talk shit on Tosin?



I'd say not many, as most bands on this are known for their technicality. I'd bet they'd have more snide remarks for bands like Decapitated, Vital Remains, or Decrepit Birth.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *Waits impatiently for dates to be posted.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say not many, as most bands on this are known for their technicality. I'd bet they'd have more snide remarks for bands like Decapitated, Vital Remains, or Decrepit Birth.


 

Carnifex is known for its technicality? whaaaa?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 16, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Carnifex is known for its technicality? whaaaa?



Most =/= All 

Also, who cares what some trendy kids say? Besides, if I had to guess the majority of attendees to these shows are going to be fans of Tech Death, and Death Metal which comprise the majority of the roster, such as Decapitated, The Faceless, Cephalic Carnage, Decrepit Birth, Animals As Leaders, and Vital Remains.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most =/= All
> 
> Also, who cares what some trendy kids say? Besides, if I had to guess the majority of attendees to these shows are going to be fans of Tech Death, and Death Metal which comprise the majority of the roster, such as Decapitated, The Faceless, Cephalic Carnage, Decrepit Birth, Animals As Leaders, and Vital Remains.


 
Fans of Tech Death, and Death Metal usually are contributing members to society, and might have to work and pay bills, which means they might miss the show (like myself, possibly).

Scene kids take mommies credit card, and goto shows.


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 16, 2010)

ASP and THE FACELESS!


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh man. Im sure this will pass up Pittsburgh like usual. Cleveland road trip I guess.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 16, 2010)

Carnifex is the only band listed I don't like... so, pretty awesome lineup. It includes a lot more "core" bands than the tradtional metal dudes are used to for this tour though... probably will be much less of them there because of that...

It's also kind of a weird seeing Animals As Leaders on there... they don't fit in with the rest of the lineup very much, but still cool to see them on a big tour like this...

EDIT: Ah saw Ash Avildsen is the founder/booking agent for Summer Slaughter. I guess that's why...


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Full of win.

Well, 50% win, 50% "hmm, time to improve my pool game", but I'll be there regardless.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw pretty much the same list a few weeks ago as a rumoured setlist and was incredibly excited, but now seeing Cephalic Carnage on the line-up makes it 200X better than before they're one of my favorite bands and would kill to see them live. I'm glad I'm in Montreal for the year and will actually finally be able to see a Summer Slaughter tour, The Faceless, Veil of Maya, Cephalic Carnage, Vital Remains, Decapitated, All Shall Perish, Animals as Leaders, it's everything I could ask for.


----------



## etiam (Apr 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who wishes this tour had gone a little more towards the death metal and European bands than towards the deathcore and stuff with breakdowns? I've had practically a dozen opportunities to see The Faceless in the past 12 months, to say nothing of most of those other bands. Nothing against them--just that the only band on this list that's not American is Decapitated (who I'm thrilled to see are making a comeback, considering the adversity faced), and most of the rest are regularly touring groups.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 16, 2010)

Carnifex? Ehhhhh.

Rest of the lineup? Yeeeehhhhhh. Plus, mother fucking Glen Benton. One of my favored death metal icons.


And Tosin? For a dude who doesn't exactly Slaughter Summers, I am fucking pumped to see him on this tour.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2010)

^ Yea, I love AAL but WTF are they doing there? That and the mixture of death metal bands with craptastic core bands


----------



## Blackhearted (Apr 16, 2010)

Damnit, this has happened every time I've started a tour thread. I do a search, trawl through 5 pages of results, and I don't see anything. I start a thread, check back, and find out somebody already made one. Why?

Anyway, killer lineup.


----------



## Origin (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how noone on this thread so far gives a damn about Carnifex, I saw them with Veil and Unearth end of March and the whole set was a big ehhhhn fest. Then of course, soon as Veil came on everyone lost their shit, and Unearth obviously destroyed all before them. 

On the other hand, I think ASP has only gotten better as time goes on, moving farther towards metal and away from core  works the opposite way quite well for some bands, but for them I think they've only gotten far, FAR better. I don't think I'll have the cash to attend this unfortunately -__- freakin' pedals and college.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 18, 2010)

Does All Shall Perish have a second guitarist yet?


----------



## kittencore (Apr 18, 2010)

oh HELL yes! this will replace mayhem just fine this year.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 19, 2010)

No Necrophagist?


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 19, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Does All Shall Perish have a second guitarist yet?



Talked to Chris today, ASP Asked him to Re-join, Hes Un-decided but they bought him a Plane Ticket to chat it out and jam...I can only assume hes going to since he's been showing me new songs he's been writing for them, which sound great by the way ha


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 19, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Talked to Chris today, ASP Asked him to Re-join, Hes Un-decided but they bought him a Plane Ticket to chat it out and jam...I can only assume hes going to since he's been showing me new songs he's been writing for them, which sound great by the way ha



I thought they replaced him with a young shredder?


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 19, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Talked to Chris today, ASP Asked him to *Re-join*, Hes Un-decided but they bought him a Plane Ticket to chat it out and jam...I can only assume hes going to since he's been showing me new songs he's been writing for them, which sound great by the way ha


----------



## davidian29 (Apr 19, 2010)

sentagoda said:


> I thought they replaced him with a young shredder?


 (Jason Richardson, i think hes 18 now, 19?) he moved on to Born of Osiris and moved out to chicago to be a full time member. apparently he didn't get along at all with the lead singer, due to age difference I guess, at least thats what he wrote on his myspace


----------



## Andii (Apr 19, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> No Necrophagist?


They're busy with the new album.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 19, 2010)

i wonder if they will come to Canada or make a Canadian tour this year, i hope so, but i kinda doubt it also


----------



## avenger (Apr 20, 2010)

HAUCH said:


> Yeah. Whoever put this bill together must be conducting a funny social experiment.


 


Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Yea, I love AAL but WTF are they doing there? That and the mixture of death metal bands with craptastic core bands


 It is like this every year. Some better tech-death bands and then coretastic bands. I assume they are trying to widen the target market but instead it turns me off having to wait through all these bands I dont care for ESPECIALLY when the fucking venues have no in/out and a 10'x10' outdoor area.

Trapped for 8 hours... sounds like a great time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't care if I have to sit through a dozen bands that I hate squeezed into a 300 person venue with 600 people in it to support the bands that I do like and respect. Supporting a band on tour, and buying merch on tour is THE best way to directly support a band financially and the best way to show appreciation.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2010)

^Excellent post. 

I'm only there for The Faceless, ASP, VoM, and Carnifex anyway so I don't mind waiting. White Rabbit has an outdoor waiting area and a little restaurant so I'll be set.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll definitely if it is coming to Maryland (baltimore/dc area). I'm mainly going for DECAPITATED. I saw them before Vitek died in 2007 at Infest in PA. I also want to see Animals as Leaders, that should be pretty cool. I've seen everyone else basically. The Faceless is always awesome too.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 12, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Fans of Tech Death, and Death Metal usually are contributing members to society, and might have to work and pay bills, which means they might miss the show (like myself, possibly).
> 
> Scene kids take mommies credit card, and goto shows.


 

This thing doesn't come to my town.
Or even very close to it. 

If i had to guess I'd say that the tours atendees will consist largely of "scene" kids. (Who in my experience will drive very far to see any shitty metalcore band)


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Excellent post.
> 
> I'm only there for The Faceless, ASP, VoM, and Carnifex anyway so I don't mind waiting. White Rabbit has an outdoor waiting area and a little restaurant so I'll be set.



thats where i stood last year for the bands i didnt like 

i still kinda like last years lineup a bit more


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 12, 2010)

Thep said:


> Decapitated, Decrepit Birth, Vital Remains....I'm not sure if its worth sitting through the other bands.



Exactly how I feel, and considering I have to drive for 9 hours, find a hotel if I can't crash somewhere, and feed myself for a couple days, it becomes not worth it for me, not to mention that I doubt Vital Remains will get into the Canadian leg of the tour.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 12, 2010)

cephalic carnage should be on every tour ever.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 12, 2010)

other than carnifex. this BLOWS thrash and burn out of the water.


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Talked to Chris today, ASP Asked him to Re-join, Hes Un-decided but they bought him a Plane Ticket to chat it out and jam...I can only assume hes going to since he's been showing me new songs he's been writing for them, which sound great by the way ha



Talked to him last week, he's not back.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jun 15, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Exactly how I feel, and considering I have to drive for 9 hours, find a hotel if I can't crash somewhere, and feed myself for a couple days, it becomes not worth it for me, not to mention that I doubt Vital Remains will get into the Canadian leg of the tour.



They're already on one tour, then Summer Slaughter.
Not to mention they have been going through some MAJOR bullshit.
Their van has broken down many times, they had about 500 shirts stolen, the bass player got his bass stolen as well.

Going on a tangent here, everyone they were on tour with has had van problems.
When me and some friends were riding back home we caught the guys from Pestilence stuck and gave them a ride to their hotel.

tl;dr sometimes TOO MUCH shit happens, but hopefully they'll make it to Chicago.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 15, 2010)

soon as i saw decapitated, vital remains AND the facless i'm on board, can't wait to see the other bands too

fuckin love the faceless' live sound, tighter than a virgin nuns dirt road


----------



## Meldville (Jun 18, 2010)

Has it been confirmed if Glen Benton will be fronting VR on this tour? Or are they going to have a tour vocalist? That could well be the tipping point in my decision as to whether or not I feel like driving 6 hours each way for this.


----------

